# Ticking Noise in Teryx4



## zralward (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey Guys,

There seems to be ticking noise in my old man's 2013 Teryx4. I have adjusted the valves thinking that may have been the issue but the noise remains.

I can't seem to find any video's online that quite sound the same. Below is a video, maybe some of you seasoned vets might be able to recognize the sound?






Cheers!


----------



## MEANGREEN750 (Jul 14, 2015)

Could be one or some of the chains in the motor. There are 4.


----------



## MEANGREEN750 (Jul 14, 2015)

With it being a 2013 what I said before is unlikely, but still possible I guess. Really sounds like valves though. You could pop the primary clutch off and run it just to cancel that out but clutch noise usually sounds almost more like a knock rather than a tick. Just my .02 hopefully someone else will chime in.


----------



## zralward (Sep 23, 2013)

Ok, I'll try adjusting the valves again maybe I didn't get then quite right


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

Buddy's teryx having almost the same noise. Update us here what you found out.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Sounds a lot like one set of valves has too much lash...ie loose. To high-sounding for a rod and with the clutch off can't be shoes. Remember you must set valves when engine is dead cold. That is not to have run for at least 6 hours. Double check the stroke you are on too.


----------



## zralward (Sep 23, 2013)

Still no luck, valve lash doesn't seem to be the issue. It's really hard to pin point where the sound is coming from, but it does sound like it is coming from the back half of the engine. Any idea anyone can suggest?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Run it. If/when it breaks, you will know what it was. You checked the chains and tensioners?


----------



## zralward (Sep 23, 2013)

Checked the tensioner, not really sure how to check the chains. But like you said, might run it untill something happens haha


----------

